

PHP class to query the web by an SQL like language - alifaziz
http://www.jonasjohn.de/lab/htmlsql.htm

======
jrockway
If only there was some way to address XML/HTML elements by their location in
the DOM tree. The "path", if you will. We could call it... XPath.

~~~
revicon
I'll bet you a nickle that most of the pages you'd use this on are not
properly formed XML.

~~~
pjscott
Not as big a problem as you might think. Just feed them to a parser designed
to deal with broken HMTL, and _then_ use XPath. I'm using lxml in Python for
this, and it's working very well for me.

~~~
timrobinson
Likewise on .NET, the HTML Agility Pack:
<http://htmlagilitypack.codeplex.com/>

------
joshfraser
More like querying HTML, not "the web". I initally thought this was Google
search on steroids (which would be awesome) but it wasn't.

------
ambirex
I've used this library in the past, but it is really too bad it hasn't been
updated since 2006. I've since moved on to PHP's DOMDocument::loadHTML
function.

------
sfphotoarts
another powerful alternative is <http://simplehtmldom.sourceforge.net/> this
allows jquery selector syntax to be used, which is more likely to be in the
skill set of most web developers, and sql might not be.

~~~
noodle
i've used this and i like it. but it leaks like a sinking ship.

